# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Kindle for PC /Wine

## nealaustin

I tried to install Kindle for PC with wine but all of the screens from Installation to splash to function have no text. Has anyone gotten Kindle for PC to work?

Neal

----------


## afrodeity

> I tried to install Kindle for PC with wine but all of the screens from Installation to splash to function have no text. Has anyone gotten Kindle for PC to work?
> 
> Neal


Me too. I even tried copying a Windows XP system32 folder over to WINE as recommended in one posting but no success. Wish it worked. it might be something to do with the way it connects to the internet? Seems to me, the text only comes up if it sees a connection.

----------


## afrodeity

Okay, this works - set the Windows version to Windows98 in Wineconfig  :Smile: 

http://lifehacker.com/5406505/run-ki...inux-with-wine

----------


## stecz

even when I have it set for win98, I still get an all white screen.  I haven't copied the win32 folder over yet...

Any other ideas?

----------


## nealaustin

I just tried the fix of setting wine to Win 98. Wow what an easy fix. Everything works! Thanks

----------


## afrodeity

I should probably add you can do this individually for applications in winecfg. Just add the application to application settings. Then you can have Win98 and XP.

----------


## Leppie

Where did you get the Kindle for PC app?

----------


## afrodeity

Amazon.com or google.

----------


## williamshome1

I installed wine 1.2 today from Ubuntu 9.10
I then installed Kindle for PC and changed the winecfg to Windows 98 as instructed above.

When I try to start the application I see an application icon in the bottom panel of the screen indicating that its starting. But nothing ever shows in the content area.

----------


## afrodeity

I'm running Wine 1.1.35 so not sure if its a problem with your Wine version. Try adding kindle in *application settings* under winecfg and setting the windows version there.

----------


## ak331

> I can confirm this version worked with Lucid (64-bit) running Wine 1.2-rc2.


Thanks I did have the problem umptin time ago before I had to reinstall the OS about 9th time and lost most of the files including this beta and finally I got it working again.

----------


## sc4s2cg

> After installing wine 1.3 thru apt http://www.winehq.org/download/deb, I was able to install Kindle using the current KindleForPC-installer.exe (12.3MB version 1.3.0 (30884)) on 10.04. Works fine.
> 
> First...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
> 
> ...


I can confirm this works on Ubuntu 10.10 (64bit), using the very latest Kindle PC (v1.4.1, 17.0Mb) just perfectly.

Thank you very much!

----------


## whitethunder922

> After installing wine 1.3 thru apt http://www.winehq.org/download/deb, I was able to install Kindle using the current KindleForPC-installer.exe (12.3MB version 1.3.0 (30884)) on 10.04. Works fine.
> 
> First...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
> 
> ...


Worked perfectly for me on 10.10 32-bit, thanks!

----------


## nandinga

> After installing wine 1.3 thru apt http://www.winehq.org/download/deb, I was able to install Kindle using the current KindleForPC-installer.exe (12.3MB version 1.3.0 (30884)) on 10.04. Works fine.
> 
> First...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
> 
> ...


Working on 11.04 32bit also! Thx erikvw.

----------


## g999b

Apparently you can also load your kindle books from Calibre. Calibre is a native ubuntu app http://bit.ly/jYbmmI
The set up for Kindle is detailed here http://bit.ly/jbDBfo

----------


## WarrenSensei

So, I finally got the old Beta working per the instructions above and several (non-purging) attempts. (Thank you all!)

_However_, there is still a big problem: the very reason I spent the energy and time to do this (already owning and enjoying a Kindle device) was to be able to access the computer-reader-only "Print Replica" versions of books now available. When I go to the Kindle Store and attempt to purchase one, I am asked to install the app. 

I immediately checked my Amazon account and confirmed that the reader app IS in fact registered to my account, so that's not it.

Any ideas?

WINE 1.2.2
Ubuntu 11.04
Chromium 12.0.742.112 (90304)

Thanks!
~Warren

*EDIT:* I don't know how to apply/utilize the "patch" linked to earlier 
(http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=24914)

----------


## jzaragoza

When I try to install Kindle for PC under 12.04, this is what I get. Any idea?

Unhandled exception: unimplemented function msvcp90.dll.??0?$basic_ifstream@DU?$char_traits@D@  std@@@std@@QAE@PB_WHH@Z called in 32-bit code (0x7b839d82).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:7b839d82 ESP:0033f834 EBP:0033f898 EFLAGS:00200287(   - --  I S - -P-C)
 EAX:7b826255 EBX:7b894ff4 ECX:7e073726 EDX:0033f85c
 ESI:80000100 EDI:0033fb5c
Stack dump:
0x0033f834:  0033f8b8 00000008 00000000 80000100
0x0033f844:  00000001 00000000 7b839d82 00000002
0x0033f854:  7e070340 7e073726 00110000 00000000
0x0033f864:  000000ac 02b9ca28 7e0b1ff4 b75e41b9
0x0033f874:  0033f904 000000aa 7bca6ff4 7bc7563b
0x0033f884:  02b9d1a8 02b9d0f0 7b839d3a 02709308
Backtrace:
=>0 0x7b839d82 in kernel32 (+0x29d82) (0x0033f898)
  1 0x7e0702a8 in msvcp90 (+0x402a7) (0x0033f8c8)
  2 0x7e03b66d in msvcp90 (+0xb66c) (0x02b9c064)
  3 0x006bfb69 in kindle (+0x2bfb68) (0x02b9c064)
0x7b839d82: subl	$4,%esp
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (146 modules)
PE	  340000-  37d000	Deferred        ssleay32
PE	  390000-  3b9000	Deferred        webcoreviewer
PE	  3c0000-  3d0000	Deferred        pthreadvc2
PE	  3e0000-  3ea000	Deferred        qgif4
PE	  400000- 13cf000	Export          kindle
PE	 13d0000- 14ec000	Deferred        libeay32
PE	 14f0000- 162f000	Deferred        qtscript4
PE	 1630000- 1726000	Deferred        libxml2
PE	 1730000- 1846000	Deferred        javascriptcore
PE	 1850000- 1912000	Deferred        cflite
PE	 1920000- 1aa5000	Deferred        icuin44
PE	 1ab0000- 2053000	Deferred        libwebcore
PE	 2060000- 2106000	Deferred        cairo
PE	 2110000- 214d000	Deferred        libjpeg
PE	 2a20000- 2a53000	Deferred        qjpeg4
PE	10000000-10a34000	Deferred        qtwebkit4
PE	4a800000-4a91f000	Deferred        icuuc44
PE	4ad00000-4bb41000	Deferred        icudt44
PE	5a4c0000-5a4d4000	Deferred        zlib1
PE	61000000-61056000	Deferred        qtxml4
PE	62000000-62093000	Deferred        qtsql4
PE	64000000-640ef000	Deferred        qtnetwork4
PE	65000000-657b8000	Deferred        qtgui4
PE	67000000-67228000	Deferred        qtcore4
ELF	7b800000-7ba29000	Dwarf           kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b810000-7ba29000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bc00000-7bcc3000	Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcc3000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF	7d388000-7d3c6000	Deferred        rsaenh<elf>
  \-PE	7d390000-7d3c6000	\               rsaenh
ELF	7d3c6000-7d3e0000	Deferred        imagehlp<elf>
  \-PE	7d3d0000-7d3e0000	\               imagehlp
ELF	7d3e0000-7d3fe000	Deferred        wintab32<elf>
  \-PE	7d3f0000-7d3fe000	\               wintab32
ELF	7d3fe000-7d411000	Deferred        gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
ELF	7d511000-7d51a000	Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF	7d51a000-7d51f000	Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF	7d51f000-7d568000	Deferred        libdbus-1.so.3
ELF	7d568000-7d5ed000	Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF	7d5ed000-7d6bc000	Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF	7d722000-7d73a000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	7d73a000-7d73e000	Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF	7d73e000-7d750000	Deferred        libp11-kit.so.0
ELF	7d750000-7d762000	Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF	7d762000-7d76b000	Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF	7d76b000-7d770000	Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF	7d770000-7d798000	Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF	7d798000-7d7aa000	Deferred        libavahi-client.so.3
ELF	7d7aa000-7d86e000	Deferred        libgnutls.so.26
ELF	7d86e000-7d8ac000	Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF	7d8ac000-7d8ff000	Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF	7d93d000-7d971000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE	7d940000-7d971000	\               uxtheme
ELF	7d971000-7d977000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	7d977000-7d982000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	7d982000-7d990000	Deferred        libavahi-common.so.3
ELF	7d9f4000-7da1e000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	7da1e000-7da52000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	7da52000-7da62000	Deferred        libxi.so.6
ELF	7da62000-7da66000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	7da66000-7da6f000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	7da6f000-7da79000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	7da79000-7da7f000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	7da7f000-7da83000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	7da83000-7da8a000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	7da8a000-7daab000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	7daab000-7dab1000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF	7dab1000-7dacb000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	7dacb000-7dbff000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	7dbff000-7dc11000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	7dc11000-7dc1a000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	7dc1a000-7dcae000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	7dc20000-7dcae000	\               winex11
ELF	7dcae000-7dd48000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	7dd48000-7dd5c000	Deferred        comm.drv16.so
PE	7dd50000-7dd5c000	Deferred        comm.drv16
ELF	7dd5c000-7dd71000	Deferred        system.drv16.so
PE	7dd60000-7dd71000	Deferred        system.drv16
ELF	7dd71000-7de10000	Deferred        krnl386.exe16.so
PE	7dd80000-7de10000	Deferred        krnl386.exe16
ELF	7de10000-7de24000	Deferred        msimg32<elf>
  \-PE	7de20000-7de24000	\               msimg32
ELF	7de24000-7de46000	Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE	7de30000-7de46000	\               iphlpapi
ELF	7de46000-7de61000	Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE	7de50000-7de61000	\               wsock32
ELF	7de61000-7de94000	Deferred        wintrust<elf>
  \-PE	7de70000-7de94000	\               wintrust
ELF	7de94000-7df4e000	Deferred        crypt32<elf>
  \-PE	7dea0000-7df4e000	\               crypt32
ELF	7df4e000-7df7d000	Deferred        msvcr90<elf>
  \-PE	7df60000-7df7d000	\               msvcr90
ELF	7df7d000-7e00a000	Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE	7df90000-7e00a000	\               msvcrt
ELF	7e00a000-7e0ef000	Dwarf           msvcp90<elf>
  \-PE	7e030000-7e0ef000	\               msvcp90
ELF	7e0ef000-7e111000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e100000-7e111000	\               imm32
ELF	7e111000-7e203000	Deferred        oleaut32<elf>
  \-PE	7e130000-7e203000	\               oleaut32
ELF	7e203000-7e23d000	Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE	7e210000-7e23d000	\               winspool
ELF	7e23d000-7e31c000	Deferred        comdlg32<elf>
  \-PE	7e240000-7e31c000	\               comdlg32
ELF	7e31c000-7e344000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e320000-7e344000	\               msacm32
ELF	7e344000-7e3f1000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	7e350000-7e3f1000	\               winmm
ELF	7e416000-7e48c000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	7e420000-7e48c000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	7e48c000-7e594000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	7e4a0000-7e594000	\               ole32
ELF	7e594000-7e68d000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	7e5a0000-7e68d000	\               comctl32
ELF	7e68d000-7e8a0000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	7e6a0000-7e8a0000	\               shell32
ELF	7e8a0000-7e90a000	Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE	7e8b0000-7e90a000	\               shlwapi
ELF	7e90a000-7e923000	Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE	7e910000-7e923000	\               version
ELF	7e923000-7e985000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	7e930000-7e985000	\               advapi32
ELF	7e985000-7ea42000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	7e990000-7ea42000	\               gdi32
ELF	7ea42000-7eb82000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	7ea50000-7eb82000	\               user32
ELF	7eb82000-7eba8000	Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE	7eb90000-7eba8000	\               mpr
ELF	7eba8000-7ebbe000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	7ebbe000-7ec2d000	Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE	7ebd0000-7ec2d000	\               wininet
ELF	7ec2d000-7ec5f000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	7ec30000-7ec5f000	\               ws2_32
ELF	7ec5f000-7ec79000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	7ec79000-7ec82000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	7efc4000-7eff0000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	7eff3000-7f000000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	b74a8000-b74ad000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	b74ad000-b7652000	Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF	b7653000-b766e000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	b766e000-b7672000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	b7672000-b767e000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	b767e000-b77c0000	Dwarf           libwine.so.1
ELF	b77c2000-b77e4000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
ELF	b77e4000-b77e5000	Deferred        [vdso].so
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
0000000e services.exe
	0000001f    0
	0000001e    0
	00000018    0
	00000017    0
	00000015    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000012 winedevice.exe
	0000001c    0
	00000019    0
	00000014    0
	00000013    0
0000001a plugplay.exe
	00000020    0
	0000001d    0
	0000001b    0
00000021 explorer.exe
	00000022    0
0000002e (D) C:\Program Files\Amazon\Kindle\Kindle.exe
	00000030    0
	0000002f    0 <==
System information:
    Wine build: wine-1.4.1
    Platform: i386
    Host system: Linux
    Host version: 3.2.0-29-generic-pae

----------


## manoynmonic

Dude, there is no need to install kindle for pc anymore.  Just use the Cloud Reader app for Chrome (chromium).  Can read your kindle books offline just fine.

----------


## Rob Quee

Hi jzaragoza,
I was getting the same error when installing/running Kindle for PC under PlayOnLinux. What fixed it for me was re-installing vcrun2008.

HTH, Cheers
Rob

System Information
LinuxMint 13 (Maya) i386
WINE 1.4
PlayOnLinux 4.0.14
KindleForPC-installer 47.1MB downloaded today

----------


## wildmanne39

Thanks for sharing and please do not post in threads that have not had activity for a year or longer, since this is an old thread it has been closed.

----------

